# bunk 141 from labpe



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2012)

second time these guys sent me fake shit


last time they made no attempt to fix it

send me a couple real vials guys


wtf


----------



## Lang (Jul 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> second time these guys sent me fake shit
> 
> 
> last time they made no attempt to fix it
> ...



I thought the stuff I had from them was bunk so I went to the rep page and had a rep contact me, they made it right and refunded my $....


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2012)

If they send you bunk once, that is one to many x's IMHO, FUCK THEM,  I'd never order from them again, who knows what they might send the next time...

[fool me once , shame on them.fool me twice ,shame on me]


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 10, 2012)

I wouldnt take it very well at all


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 10, 2012)

wow i have only order melt 2 from them one time and it was really realy good and they sent me melt 1 instead of melt2 so they sent me 2 bottles of melt 2 to make up for it.i was really happy with them hate to hear this if this turns out to be true.how do you know that the 141 what ever that is is bunk?


----------



## SFW (Jul 10, 2012)

Figures. another research company selling bogus shit. Twist cried to the admins yesterday to have a post of mine removed.

DuDe was giving kudos on his company from another SN that matched his IP. Any mod can verify this. 

Fucking faggots selling junk.


----------



## SFW (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/59504.html


----------



## teezhay (Jul 10, 2012)

KoS, why not just take it up with Labpe reps?


----------



## CG (Jul 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> second time these guys sent me fake shit
> 
> 
> last time they made no attempt to fix it
> ...



Pm'd you bro


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 10, 2012)

idk about your products but the mt-ii they gave me was good...


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> Figures. another research company selling bogus shit. Twist cried to the admins yesterday to have a post of mine removed.
> 
> DuDe was giving kudos on his company from another SN that matched his IP. Any mod can verify this.
> 
> Fucking faggots selling junk.




that is worth an ass kicking right there!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 10, 2012)

Labpe isn't really in the business of ripping people off or selling bad products.  Me or any of the other reps are more than happy to help anyone with an issue.  Labpe takes a lot of pride in producing high end Peptides and we need to hear back from the customers if there is ever an issue.  That being said.. KOS, if you would like to get this matter resolved.. contact me or any of Labpe's other Reps.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2012)

didnt work b4...hence thread


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> didnt work b4...hence thread





Sorry to hear that.. but this is the first time I'm hearing about it.  Just shoot me a PM if you want to see what we can work out.  Have you used PT-141 before?  The reason I ask is there are "non-responders" to the product.  I haven't used it myself, so I can't really speak on it.. but the MT2 has PT as an active ingredient and I have experienced that.  Let me know what you wanna do my friend and I will be happy to help.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2012)

other sponsors 141 gave me hot flashes and upset stomach


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> other sponsors 141 gave me hot flashes and upset stomach



I was just curious.. trying to figure out where the issue may be.  Again.. the offer is there.. hit me up if you want to give me the chance to make things right.  I don't like seeing unhappy customers and will always do what I can to help out.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've had 151 before. Made me dizzy and nauseas but an overall feeling of well being. I would give it a try.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 10, 2012)

I got some very potent mt2 from them.


----------



## SFW (Jul 10, 2012)

why even bother with tides, kos? Why not just hop on the tren train?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2012)

SFW said:


> why even bother with tides, kos? Why not just hop on the tren train?



Blood would probably spill


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 11, 2012)

i knew labpe would take of this.but you can not go on side effects to tell if a products is working.the best melt 2 i have ever had i got from labpe and i had no side effects. another company i got dizznes hot flashes all that no results so.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2012)

5 units...nothing


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 5 units...nothing




5 units doesn't tell us anything without knowing how much BAC you reconstituted with.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2012)

KOS get the missus to shave ya back ya fat fuck and no peptides are going to help you, get some Clen/T3/T4 some cutting AAS to preserve the muscle you have and start doing cardio?...


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> KOS get the missus to shave ya back ya fat fuck and no peptides are going to help you, get some Clen/T3/T4 some cutting AAS to preserve the muscle you have and start doing cardio?...



Bodybuilding guru^^^^


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Bodybuilding guru^^^^



whats your solution, more bunk product?


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 11, 2012)

Fuck it just get Test P, Tren/Mast blend, and Anavar. No need for 141 you will be pounding for DAYS and sweating your ass off when you do so.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2012)

gastric lap band surgery should starve off the Twinkies a bit??..he could lose some weight fucking his missus to?..with her ironman shirt on


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2012)

love the old pictures

also love the bs spewing from azza

you are weak..old...fat....small

shut the fuck up


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> love the old pictures
> 
> also love the bs spewing from azza
> 
> ...




nuh uhhhhh


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 11, 2012)

KOS's genetics are such that he can't really tell anything from PED's because his body is already at maximum performance. GICH.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> love the old pictures
> 
> also love the bs spewing from azza
> 
> ...



just face it fatty, you will always be fat, i can gain whenever i want but you have lost nothing in years, you are a fat fuck end of fuckin story and your missus i would poke in her pie hole while you are on the tread mill


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> just face it fatty, you will always be fat, i can gain whenever i want but you have lost nothing in years, you are a fat fuck end of fuckin story and your missus i would poke in her pie hole while you are on the tread mill



prove you are or ever have been or done anything impressive


again...i win


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> prove you are or ever have been or done anything impressive
> 
> 
> again...i win



 i kick the shit out your fat ass twinkle toes, get a job at WWE, you can be Kanes fat bitch...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2012)

Fail incarnate


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fat incarnate


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2012)

im not going back and forth dude


you are not worthy

what the fuck are you doing here

bye


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2012)

ok see ya fatty, hit a raw fat nerve did i, you will post cause you hate cause your fat, go and dry hump something skinny?.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2012)

fuck dry humping


pounded the fuck out of mrs kos tonight

good times


go show your anus to your child again sick fuck


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2012)

i thought you werent going back and fourh, you cant speak the truth fat fuck, mail me your wife, she can lick my ass cake...


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i thought you werent going back and fourh, you cant speak the truth fat fuck, mail me your wife, she can lick my ass cake...


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> just face it fatty, you will always be fat, *i can gain whenever i want *but you have lost nothing in years, you are a fat fuck end of fuckin story and your missus i would poke in her pie hole while you are on the tread mill



I want to see this.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2012)

still no offer to make it riGHT


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> still no offer to make it riGHT



I asked you to pm me and have yet to hear from you.  I see that ano


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 14, 2012)

Damn taptalk...another rep pm'd you also.  If you want to hit me up with your order info ... we can figure something out.


----------



## custom (Jul 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> KOS get the missus to shave ya back ya fat fuck and no peptides are going to help you, get some Clen/T3/T4 some cutting AAS to preserve the muscle you have and start doing cardio?...


Is that normal clen or that super clen you got that makes you jacked and tan overnight?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2012)

spoke to other rep...pm u now


cant wait for excuse after that


already ordered the stuff...paid forit used it...dont see why i shopuld have to beg thru pm for you guys to send legit products


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm  not asking you to beg..just send me the order info a I'll take care of it. If you would have done this to begin with, the matter would already be resolved.

Also, for the record..this is the first complaint I've had about the pt 141.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2012)

they all SAY That


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> they all SAY That



Take it for what it's worth.. I don't say things just to save face. I consider myself to be an honest straight forward guy.. but it is what it is.  Let's get this taken care of in a respectable manner by both parties.  I'm just trying to help you out.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2012)

dude says i was using too low a dose


so sending more newayz...will use as directed


i will update with whatever feedback i have....pos or neg


and if proven wrong would buy some more


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 14, 2012)

KOS I am glad you didn't take it up with anyone. Put them an everyone else on blast . Karma is a bitch big ben is going to face it down the road an so will he who do wrong.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 15, 2012)

So basically KOS didn't have a fucking clue what he was doing or how to recon the peptides properly, didn't get the results he expected so he called bunk. Pitt as a Labpe rep offered to help and KOS was still a douchebag. Labpe offered new product and a reship anyway and once again KOS is being a dickhead?

That pretty much what happened? KOS, let your wife do the heavy thinking such as the simple math in re-conning peptides and you just continue being a newbie crybaby here when things don't go as you think they should.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 16, 2012)

i did what a rep said to do

u dont kno what ur talking about

sure you would just give ur money away with a smile

nice book you wrote about things not concerning u but im a crybaby for reprting truth


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 16, 2012)

You didn't report the truth, you fucked up the recon and were taking a dose intended for a child and called bunk.

And its not a book retard, it's called a complete sentence. They teach it in 3rd grade, you'll get there someday.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 16, 2012)

uh oh crybaby is crying some more



its so funny whenever a thread like this gets made everyone cries foul....then it happens to them and they make a thread like this

whatever hypocrites


gotta love sites filled with reps and those trying to b reps


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 16, 2012)

Gotta love retards who don't know what compounds they are using and then cry bunk. You really are an idiot, but that's ok. The world needs idiots like you cause we all need to laugh.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 16, 2012)

kos is a chub


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 16, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Gotta love retards who don't know what compounds they are using and then cry bunk. You really are an idiot, but that's ok. The world needs idiots like you cause we all need to laugh.


sad no pic crybaby trying to get another rep job


i took half the fukin bottle in one shot....improper mixing my fat ass


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a rep job stupid, I don't need another. I just call it as I see it and I see you as a moron. Most do as well. But you just keep calling bunk and making yourself look stupid, it's where you fit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 16, 2012)

if half the vial didnt do anything i dont see how mixing has anything to do with it


i also mixed it the exact way a labpe rep told me to


so

mind your own fuking buisness or at least get the story straight....dumbass


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 16, 2012)

You reconned it to weak, your saturation was weak. You can't mix shit wrong and call bunk. Pitt did not tell you how to recon it, he knows his shit. Dude, don't call bunk unless you are 100% right. Ok retard?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 16, 2012)

I mixed the way a labpe rep told me


i like the guy...not saying his name


wasnt pit dude


dont know what you want me to say


mixed as instructed...didnt work....took half the vial in desperation...nothing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 16, 2012)

killerofsaints said:


> i mixed the way a labpe rep told me
> 
> 
> i like the guy...not saying his name
> ...



i do like you guys have discussed personal buisness thru pm....goddamn you motherfuckers on this site get a life


you reps are seriously discussing personal buisness thru pm...fuking wow


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 17, 2012)

KOS, that order number you gave me isn't a Labpe order number.  They just tried to pull it so they could send out the new one.  Can  you please double check and get back to me.


----------



## CG (Jul 17, 2012)

I will say this much. I had been talking to kos via PM for a few days, but had some medical\personal issues that took priority in my life. Kos, sorry for leaving you hanging bro.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2012)

i copied and pasted it from a labpe email so i dont know what to tell ya


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 17, 2012)

If you could please forward me the email to Pittsburgh63@hushmail.com. It's not even close to a normal Labpe order number.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> If you could please forward me the email to Pittsburgh63@hushmail.com. It's not even close to a normal Labpe order number.




he bought it from purchasepeptides and is mad about it being fake so he's trying to make labpe pick up the bill, typical fatty feeling of entitlement


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2012)

my fellow fatty is obsessed


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my fellow fatty is obsessed



just lookin' out for you bro, we gotta stick together!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2012)

i dont speak to ugly people sorry


i am far too judgmental and shallow


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont speak to ugly people sorry
> 
> 
> i am far too judgmental and shallow


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 18, 2012)

New vial was shipping out today.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't believe this... KOS is E-Fighting agian... Go figure...


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 18, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> New vial was shipping out today.


Why??? Kudos to you for being stand up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2012)

so anywayz...i got a new vial...and the exp was interesting to say the least

so i mixed it the new way the guys said and then took 3 /4 of the vial


so of course i got sick on my stomach and had the hot flashes


then nothing for awhile


but then a boner out of nowhere...in fact i was under a tractor at wrk covered in oil....not sexy


it was painful....i could not stop thinking bout making the sex on randoms....i thought about raping people for serious...even huge unattractive fat broads


my wife wasnt home...so i beat off a couple times....still hard



wife got home from work....complained 'oh im so tired waaaaah'....all that crap...i said i dont give a shit just lay there


and she did....but i banged her furiously until she squirted from tthe head of the bed to the floor at the end...i was proud....i finally busted one....and it didnt go down!!!


so i got her to ride me....i was exhausted...im fat ya know!?...so anyway she got tired...still got a boner...told her to bend over for awhile....i finally said fuck 


i went to sleep with a boner


the proper dosage of this shit is a mystery....but it works


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2012)

Pics or GTFO


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2012)

i like this one


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah so do I. Those titties real?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2012)

Of course not....they taste real


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 26, 2012)

my titties are better than hers. all natural.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2012)

of course

u r such a e badass


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> second time these guys sent me fake shit
> 
> 
> last time they made no attempt to fix it
> ...




sooooo they sent you fake gear your first time, then you ordered from then again?!?!?!?!

ARE YOU A FUCKING RETARD!?!?!!!!!!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 26, 2012)

Ahahah i bet her tits used to be so fucking small!!!

She doesnt care you post these?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 26, 2012)

She looks like a man...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> She looks like a man...



jelous?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah so do I. *Those titties real*?




lol is that a serious question?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Ahahah i bet her tits used to be so fucking small!!!
> 
> *She doesnt care you post these*?



no, she has severe self concept issues (the reason she is with kos).. and he doesnt care whether she wants them put on the internet for everyone in the world to see or not because he is not even man enough to be faithful to her.


----------



## colochine (Jul 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


>



Double wide?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol is that a serious question?



theyre just so pert and perfectly shaped! remember this lady has given birth, that tends to wreck havoc on those puppies


----------



## Watson (Jul 27, 2012)

they are as real as milli vanilli and a politicians promise, 

nice work btw, how much did they set u back kos?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> jelous?



member the fat ugly girl he posted?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2012)

Socrates said:


> they are as real as milli vanilli and a politicians promise,
> 
> nice work btw, how much did they set u back kos?



5000$


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2012)

colochine said:


> Double wide?


just a small shit house she made us buy

cause it has a "cute" kitchen


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> no, she has severe self concept issues (the reason she is with kos).. and he doesnt care whether she wants them put on the internet for everyone in the world to see or not because he is not even man enough to be faithful to her.


FOR THE 50000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 TIME...EVERYONE HERE KNOWS THAT SHE KNOWS THEY ARE ON HERE

AND SHE IS A VERY CONFIDENT GIRL

FACT IS SHE DOES not need me to get by


she loves me....and i love HER....PEople make mistakes everyone gets tempteD....weve been toGETHer a decade....a relatIONSHIp THAT old HAS ITS SHARE OF ISSUES....id tell you tO get youR OWN CHICK to worry about...but WITH YOUr faCE ItS GOTTA b HArd


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> member the fat ugly girl he posted?



Meh, craigslist on a hourly rate


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 27, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> She looks like a man...



Negged.....


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 27, 2012)

Are you negging me Retlaw because my physique and every single one of my lifts blows yours out of the water? Suck it biatchh! Hahahah fucking fag


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Are you negging me Retlaw because my physique and every single one of my lifts blows yours out of the water? Suck it biatchh! Hahahah fucking fag



Retlaw's scarred and withered doodle would trump your tiny cat poker any day of the week


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 27, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Are you negging me Retlaw because my physique and every single one of my lifts blows yours out of the water? Suck it biatchh! Hahahah fucking fag


negged


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 28, 2012)

Omfg ... I just threw a neg party in this thread.. I wish this site had a - open hand slap the fuck out of a homo- option cause I would over load it here... God why don't about 4 or 5 of you goddamn loosers slit your fucking wrist tonight???


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 28, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Negged.....


Repped.... Soon as I reload


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 28, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Are you negging me Retlaw because my physique and every single one of my lifts blows yours out of the water? Suck it biatchh! Hahahah fucking fag



I negged you because you are STUPID, you think hot chicks look like guys, your a punk ass loser, with a big mouth that my fist would fit perfect in to knock your teeth down your punk throat,  Go fuck your mother   You couldn't lift my gym bag jerkoff .... Negged till your in the red


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 28, 2012)

^^^ SupaSwole approves of this post


----------



## Watson (Jul 28, 2012)

something for all u angry mother fuckers, 

now release


----------



## Watson (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 28, 2012)




----------

